# plz tell me the full form of WINDOWS NT operating system



## balbir97 (Jun 14, 2005)

hi i got this question in many examination that what is the full form of NT in windows NT,
may be it is either NEW TECHNOLOGY or NETWORKING TECHNOLOGY


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 14, 2005)

For your answer look here.

And for future questions, please post in the QnA section.


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 14, 2005)

well, ntfs is new technology file system so my guess id new technology, but we better move this to QnA


----------



## go4inet (Jun 14, 2005)

NT = Network ! Thats wht I knew and some do call it as New Technology !

Google them up anyway !


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 15, 2005)

NT = New  Technology


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 15, 2005)

windows networking


----------



## djmykey (Jun 15, 2005)

NT = 'N'ew 'T'echnology

This is the explaination u'll get in most of the networking bibles.


----------



## plasmafire (Jun 15, 2005)

It is not network..
It is new technology.. i am sure.


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Jun 15, 2005)

it's * new technology *


----------



## shyam911 (Jun 15, 2005)

New Technology. 
Got it in a quiz once and i said "Network".


----------



## cyberia.in (Jun 15, 2005)

NEW TECHNOLOGY

burn it in ur memory


----------



## banned2wise (Jun 15, 2005)

which may originally have stood for "New Technology," although Microsoft doesn't say

Up2 you to decide


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 16, 2005)

Most probably New Technology.


----------



## montsa007 (Jun 16, 2005)

nothing true=nt lol


----------

